

CoreOS Image Now Available on DigitalOcean - polvi
https://coreos.com/blog/digital-ocean-supports-coreos/

======
justinsb
I love that CoreOS uses lean-startup style voting for biz-dev type decisions
(e.g. which clouds should we run on next?); yet can also produce new
technologies like etcd, fleet & Rudder through "vision" \- knowing which
pieces are missing.

It's not an easy combination to pull off, and it's building to a really great
system that seems to be part of all the interesting new developments
(Kubernetes, DO, Panamax.io etc)

~~~
dvanduzer
They get points for delivering on time, too:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7723965](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7723965)

------
stevekemp
See also the discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8273305](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8273305)

------
piratebroadcast
Can anyone explain like I'm 5 what this is? I'm a Rails dev but kind of new to
the Ops side of things. Thanks!

~~~
totallymike
Two super-cool things:

1\. Docker. Essentially, you can make a container around your Rails app and
launch it anywhere. Docker isn't exclusive to CoreOS, but CoreOS happens to be
really good at it.

2\. fleet. You specify a configuration file when you launch a CoreOS droplet
with DigitalOcean, and it teaches the system how to launch your docker
container automatically, and coordinate with any other CoreOS droplets you
have running.

This means you can teach your machines to, say, not all reboot for updates at
the same time and thus bring down your service. They'll argue amongst
themselves about who reboots when.

It also means that if you tell certain instances to identify as DB instances,
and certain instances to identify as Rails instances, they'll know how to find
each other, and you can teach them to fail over to each other if you have
redundancy.

